# NHL Playoffs @ BMQ



## FirstCheckMate (5 Feb 2011)

This might seem like a dumb question but will I have any chance to watch the  NHL Playoffs @ BMQ.  I'll be there starting in May and would hate to miss my Canucks' run to the finals.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Fatalize (5 Feb 2011)

It depends on what your schedule is at the time, During free weekends past week 4 you can watch all the hockey you want. You can also sneak down to the Green Break Area and watch it if you have some spare time that night.


----------



## Nostix (5 Feb 2011)

FirstCheckMate said:
			
		

> I'll be there starting in May and would hate to miss my Canucks' run to the finals.  Any thoughts?



I'm thinking you'll miss seeing them make a run to the finals, but not because of BMQ.


----------



## FirstCheckMate (5 Feb 2011)

I'm sure being a Canuck fan in Eastern Canada during the playoffs will make me exceptionally popular.  I just hope they end up playing the Habs for the cup.  Then I'm guaranteed to get to see the games.  ;D


----------



## FirstCheckMate (5 Feb 2011)

Or maybe they'll end up playing the Leafs... :  I couldn't even say that with a straight face.  Go Canucks!


----------



## ballz (5 Feb 2011)

It's hit or miss... When I did BMOQ I got there May 3rd... the only game I saw after that was Game 7 of the Detroit/Pitts series when Crosby and the Pens won the cup in epic fashion. That was because it was our first weekend off (after the indoc period). You can sneak down to the green break area and watch a game if you want, but make sure you've done your share of the work up in the quarters or you'll quickly be resented by your peers.

The worst part isn't missing the games, it's missing July 1st when all the free agents become available. When you start watching hockey again in October you realize you have no idea what's going on in the league anymore. I found out in December that Mike Modano was playing for the Red Wings! All kinds of surprises like that.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Feb 2011)

FirstCheckMate said:
			
		

> Or maybe they'll end up playing the Leafs... :  I couldn't even say that with a straight face.  Go Canucks!



You're not even at BMQ yet and you're already making enemies.  ;D


----------



## FirstCheckMate (5 Feb 2011)

I'm a Canucks fan living in Southern Ontario for the past 2 years.  I'm pretty used to it.   :camo:


----------



## WonderGirl (5 Feb 2011)

Go Canucks Go!  whooo hooo


----------



## kincanucks (6 Feb 2011)

I was going to say something about your stupid question but since you are a Canucks fan, excellent question and I hope you get to see the Canucks kick butt on their way to the cup.  Trying being a Canucks fan in the sandbox.  Cheers


----------



## Dou You (7 Feb 2011)

What about the Ducks? I'm going to be on BMOQ starting in May and the only game I'm going to see, according to Ballz, is my beloved Ducks winning the cup in overtime in game 7 of the Stanley Cup finals. It's truly too bad that I will miss the Ducks beating out the Canucks in the Western Conference finals though...  ;D


----------



## REDinstaller (7 Feb 2011)

Hmmm. Students watching Hockey or fire watch. We had an OC that would announce the scores over the net.


----------



## ballz (7 Feb 2011)

Dou You said:
			
		

> What about the Ducks? I'm going to be on BMOQ starting in May and the only game I'm going to see, according to Ballz, is my beloved Ducks winning the cup in overtime in game 7 of the Stanley Cup finals. It's truly too bad that I will miss the Ducks beating out the Canucks in the Western Conference finals though...  ;D



Nope, never said that. IIRC, the scheduling has changed since I did my BMOQ and now the Stanley Cup Finals start later/end later. So, you may be finished you're indoc by the time Game 1 of the Finals even starts.

That was just the way it worked out for me a few years ago.


----------



## Dou You (7 Feb 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> Nope, never said that. IIRC, the scheduling has changed since I did my BMOQ and now the Stanley Cup Finals start later/end later. So, you may be finished you're indoc by the time Game 1 of the Finals even starts.
> 
> That was just the way it worked out for me a few years ago.



Actually last year the Cup was won on the 9th of June so it'll be cutting it close. We'll see I guess, but really I just wanted to let everyone know that it's the Ducks' year again. Unfortunately, when they win I don't think wearing an extra small Paul Kariya Mighty Ducks jersey is going to fly at the Mega though.


----------



## ballz (7 Feb 2011)

Dou You said:
			
		

> Actually last year the Cup was won on the 9th of June so it'll be cutting it close. We'll see I guess, but really I just wanted to let everyone know that it's the Ducks' year again. Unfortunately, when they win I don't think wearing an extra small Paul Kariya Mighty Ducks jersey is going to fly at the Mega though.



What's the start date of your BMOQ?

If you don't get it taken away, it's the 5th weekend you are there that indoc ends and you can go to the mess.

So if you start May 1st, you'll hopefully get your first weekend off June 3rd. May 8th, June 10th.

Yeah, cutting it close again. Just hope for lots of game 7s, that's the hope and dream I had to cling too.


----------



## Dou You (7 Feb 2011)

The course start date is either the 2nd or 16th of May. So right now I'm just hoping I get on the early course. Because the only hope and dream I would have to cling to if I was put on the later course is hoping the Ducks are doing well and then dreaming out each game play-by-play every night.


----------



## Shamrock (8 Feb 2011)

While most electronics will likely be forbidden, candidates will be required to have alarm clocks during BMQ. A clever young soldier might think to find stations broadcasting games. A truly industrious troop might think to pack a shortwave radio.


----------



## Altair (8 Feb 2011)

there are TVs in the laundry room. So do your laundry on game nights.


----------



## Brutus (8 Feb 2011)

Dou You said:
			
		

> What about the Ducks? I'm going to be on BMOQ starting in May and the only game I'm going to see, according to Ballz, is my beloved Ducks winning the cup in overtime in game 7 of the Stanley Cup finals. It's truly too bad that I will miss the Ducks beating out the Canucks in the Western Conference finals though...  ;D



Are you delusional? Have you SEEN the standings?!?! The Ducks are barely in the playoff picture right now and the Canucks are leading the NHL. 

The only sport the Ducks will be playing in May is golf.


----------



## Sigger (8 Feb 2011)

TV's in laundry rooms now!? wow..


----------



## Dou You (8 Feb 2011)

Brutus said:
			
		

> Are you delusional? Have you SEEN the standings?!?! The Ducks are barely in the playoff picture right now and the Canucks are leading the NHL.
> 
> The only sport the Ducks will be playing in May is golf.



Are you crazy? Have you SEEN the Canucks in the playoffs the last few years?!?! Can I say choke? The Ducks however, know how to win it all (won in 2007), while the Canucks don't (won in...never)  :nod:.

The only thing the Canucks will be doing in May, is waiting on sick parade, licking their early playoff exit wounds  . 

But all jokes aside are there seriously TV's in the laundry room now?!


----------



## Brutus (8 Feb 2011)

Dou You said:
			
		

> Are you crazy? Have you SEEN the Canucks in the playoffs the last few years?!?! Can I say choke? The Ducks however, know how to win it all (won in 2007), while the Canucks don't (won in...never)  :nod:.
> 
> The only thing the Canucks will be doing in May, is waiting on sick parade, licking their early playoff exit wounds  .
> 
> But all jokes aside are there seriously TV's in the laundry room now?!



Yeah, I have! They lost to the eventual Stanley Cup champs last year...what did the Ducks do? Oh yeah, they didn't make the playoffs. The Oilers have won a bunch of Cups, but there aint a snowballs chance in hell they will even make the playoffs this year...so much for historical precedant.

I'm not saying they will win it all this year, but will bet my morning donut they'll go farther than the Ducks will...and if they should meet it would be an easy series for the (so far) NHL leading Canucks over the mediocre not-so-mighty Ducks.


----------



## Dou You (8 Feb 2011)

Brutus said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have! They lost to the eventual Stanley Cup champs last year...what did the Ducks do? Oh yeah, they didn't make the playoffs. The Oilers have won a bunch of Cups, but there aint a snowballs chance in hell they will even make the playoffs this year...so much for historical precedant.
> 
> I'm not saying they will win it all this year, but will bet my morning donut they'll go farther than the Ducks will...and if they should meet it would be an easy series for the (so far) NHL leading Canucks over the mediocre not-so-mighty Ducks.



I'll raise the bet to my morning coffee. I've got faith in my Ducks, when they make the playoffs they always seem to upset the top teams (Detroit, San Jose, and Calgary). That's three first round upsets over the last 5 playoffs.  I'll just let the team do the talking in May and June though...you'll see. You'll be hopping on the band wagon and chanting Quack....Quack....Quack.


----------



## Brutus (8 Feb 2011)

Dou You said:
			
		

> I'll raise the bet to my morning coffee. I've got faith in my Ducks, when they make the playoffs they always seem to upset the top teams (Detroit, San Jose, and Calgary). That's three first round upsets over the last 5 playoffs.  I'll just let the team do the talking in May and June though...you'll see. You'll be hopping on the band wagon and chanting Quack....Quack....Quack.



No Niedermeyer, no Pronger, no chance. Just like last year.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2011)

Guess this can be moved to Radio Chatter now.


----------



## Altair (9 Feb 2011)

Dou You said:
			
		

> Are you crazy? Have you SEEN the Canucks in the playoffs the last few years?!?! Can I say choke? The Ducks however, know how to win it all (won in 2007), while the Canucks don't (won in...never)  :nod:.
> 
> The only thing the Canucks will be doing in May, is waiting on sick parade, licking their early playoff exit wounds  .
> 
> But all jokes aside are there seriously TV's in the laundry room now?!


I know that when I went through basic (March-June 2010) there were TVs in the blue sector laundry rooms.

One the day I showed up (Feb 27th) they were packed the brim with folks watching the gold medal game VS the US and a few weeks later it was full of folks (myself included) watching the Habs run to the ECF.

Sadly, I was stuck in a classroom with the rest of my course while my master seaman left to watch the overtime.

So unless things have changed, Blue sector (not sure about green) laundry rooms have TVs in them.


----------



## kuchunwah (9 Feb 2011)

certainly hope the canucks will do better this yr


----------



## Sigger (10 Feb 2011)

Go Leafs Go!


----------



## Dou You (10 Feb 2011)

Brutus said:
			
		

> No Niedermeyer, no Pronger, no chance. Just like last year.



No Niedermeyer, no Pronger, no problem. Ducks won over the Canucks 4 to 3 last night. Oh and the Ducks have taken 5 of a possible 6 points this year against the Canucks. And now with Getzlaf back, the Ducks are going to be on a roll heading into the playoffs.


----------



## Brutus (10 Feb 2011)

Dou You said:
			
		

> No Niedermeyer, no Pronger, no problem. Ducks won over the Canucks 4 to 3 last night. Oh and the Ducks have taken 5 of a possible 6 points this year against the Canucks. And now with Getzlaf back, the Ducks are going to be on a roll heading into the playoffs.



Don't mistake a meaningless game in Feb for a playoff game in April. If they get there.


----------



## Dou You (10 Feb 2011)

Brutus said:
			
		

> Don't mistake a meaningless game in Feb for a playoff game in April. If they get there.



That's a little contradictory don't you think? If you think the Ducks won't make the playoffs then there's no way that these games, as we approach the playoffs, are meaningless. You'll see...is it usually the overrated, underwhelming team or the underrated, hard working team that usually has a long run in the playoffs? Just look at all of the Eastern Conference teams in the playoffs last year... 

Hard work is what wins games in the playoffs, and frankly the Canucks are not a playoff team...many years of underachieving. Only time will tell though, maybe it is their year (but I'll bet my morning doughnut it's not ).


----------



## PrivateJM (7 Apr 2011)

Go Habs Go!  Ole Ole Ole Ole!  Ole! Ole!


----------



## dbouls (7 Apr 2011)

I went of BMOQ last summer and let me tell you, the morning after the habs got beaten out of the playoffs was not fun to say the least..


----------



## Dou You (7 Apr 2011)

dbouls said:
			
		

> I went of BMOQ last summer and let me tell you, the morning after the habs got beaten out of the playoffs was not fun to say the least..



Oh, well I won't have to worry then. The Habs will be long gone by the time the start date for my course comes along  (May 9th) >.


----------



## PrivateJM (7 Apr 2011)

Yes it was pretty sombre in my world as well but hopefully the boys can work together as a team and get hot at the most important time of the year


----------



## ghotte368 (7 Apr 2011)

last year was only MTL Habs game at TV


----------



## Dou You (12 Apr 2011)

Predictions for the first round?

I've got Chicago, San Jose, Phoenix, and Anaheim in the West. Washington, Philadelphia, Boston, and Pittsburgh in the East.

Prediction for finals: Anaheim vs. Boston.

Seeing as I have predicted both Canadian teams to be beat out in the first round, let the chirping begin...  ;D


----------



## Booty22 (13 Apr 2011)

Dou You said:
			
		

> Predictions for the first round?
> 
> I've got Chicago, San Jose, Phoenix, and Anaheim in the West. Washington, Philadelphia, Boston, and Pittsburgh in the East.
> 
> ...




I believe Montreal will be knocked out in the first round, They don't have Halak to stand on his head this year in net.

I have to disagree with Vancouver, I know their shotty history with the playoffs, but I got a feeling they're definatly getting through the first round.


----------



## matt.flaig (20 Apr 2011)

I think all teams suck except for Calgary   (sorry just had to say it even though we didnt even make it this year)


----------

